# WGOOB, Wyo NOT raising permit fees!!!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

All I can say is WOW.......House Bill 136 did not pass!

http://trib.com/news/state-and-regional ... d37da.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm dissappointed, but not surprised at all. As of last week, we didn't think it would go.

Let me repeat what I said on another post viewtopic.php?f=8&t=47489

The Department itself is not so sure the bill will pass. The Travel, Recreation, Wildlife and Cultural Resources Committe (TRWCR) is made up of fiscal conservative state congressman and senators. They are caught up in the conservative "no mo government," "no mo taxes," thing like their big brothers in Washington DC. So the Wyoming Game & Fish Dept. could be faced with up to a 20% budget reduction for 2014. That is not counting the 3% budget reduction the Department did for 2013.

Hopefully another bill will be introduced before the Department has to make drastic reductions in personnel and programs that benefit outdoor enthusiasts.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like they just anounced a new bill. I think its 236 that pits no increase for residents and all the increases to the NR. I was hoping they would come up with something better than that.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Where do I find the new bill and when does it actually pass/come into effect....


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is a link. I have already sent some emails. I would hope everyone else would do the same.

http://legisweb.state.wy.us/2013/Introduced/HB0236.pdf


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are some emails of those hearing and voting on the bills.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks stalker,,, I'm sending E-mails..

Pretty obviuos now that Utahs not the only state with messed up politics in wildlife.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

For sure.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

So non red prices are the same as the last bill?? That's what I've gathered. what are you guys sending in your emails? I don't mind a price increase but I think it's a bit too steep. Wyoming won't be an every year thing anymore.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I just asked them to consider alternatives to having the non resident shoulder all of the increase. Those are significant increases. I also shared the history of both montana and idaho who raised NR prices and it negatively impacted local economies and what once were highly sought out tags, are not even sold out anymore. We shall see what happens. I dont mind paying more but it seems like a huge increase to me especially for antelope.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to see you fellas taking the initiative to write the Wyoming legislators and express your views, no matter what my opinions are.

Over 60% of the Department's revenue comes from nonresident fees. Your opinions are important, carry a lot of weight.

Personally I don't think this bill will pass either. These legislatures are dead set against increasing the Game & Fish Department's budget.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

So far the replies i have recieved reflect your thoughts. They dont want to alienate the NR. Hope they can find a more equitable solution to their shortfalls.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

if it were to pass wyoming would become another montana lot of tags but llittle interest sure they will sell some but in the long run there will be a big loss of revenue due to lack of hunters, thats not just for tags but the tourist industry would take a big hit. there s alot of money spent on everything from gas to groceries in wyoming each year due to hunters some towns get more money during the hunting season than any time of year just from motels to resteraunts. im afraid that this could be a big mistake in the long run smaller tag increases would not have that kind of divistating effect


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> So far the replies i have recieved reflect your thoughts. They dont want to alienate the NR. Hope they can find a more equitable solution to their shortfalls.


So they don't raise any rates; you guys win....short term.

Here's the downside of no fee increases:
Elimination of numerous Game and Fish programs and services.
Reduction in Fish & Game law enforcement.
Number of big game tags based on budgets, not herd size.
Cost reductions at fish hatcheries.
more......


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree Wyogoob, My emails all addressed a need for a more equitable solution of perhaps cuts, and smaller increases to license fees. I do not think anyone "wins" when budget cuts and fee increases are being discussed. I do think its silly to put all of the budget shortfalls on the NR whom spend a ton of money for the license and in the local economy. 

Also, I the impression I got from their replies was my emails did not sway there decision much. They were set against it to begin with??


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> I agree Wyogoob, My emails all addressed a need for a more equitable solution of perhaps cuts, and smaller increases to license fees. I do not think anyone "wins" when budget cuts and fee increases are being discussed. I do think its silly to put all of the budget shortfalls on the NR whom spend a ton of money for the license and in the local economy. Yep, I agree.. The latest version of the fee increase bill was kinda dumb...too political to talk about here.
> 
> Also, I the impression I got from their replies was my emails did not sway there decision much. They were set against it to begin with?? Yes, that is correct.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I don't think anyone on here is dead set against any increase, but when States bump fees by 40-50% in one year, people take notice and either go elsewhere or stay home. States need to plan these things better, and if increases are needed, they should be incremental over an extended period. Most people's budgets can adjust to that method, but it you sock it to them all at once, it blows things up - both for the individual hunters and the State that's trying to get them to come hunt.

I applaud WY for voting down this proposed increase. I think they actually saved more than they would have lost. Why would they then bring up a bill that makes non-residents shoulder the entire increase? That's just asinine to me and would do nothing to engender goodwill from non-residents. Much like paying off the federal deficit, these increases should be equitable across the board - no one should be spared, and all should be made to contribute.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FYI:
I talked to the local Game & Fish cop this past weekend and she said license fee increase bills are dead for the 2013 legislative session.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> FYI:
> I talked to the local Game & Fish cop this past weekend and she said license fee increase bills are dead for the 2013 legislative session.


Yep, 3 versions of the bill were introduced and all three were voted down on the House floor.

To meet budget demands there will be few, if any, reductions in tag numbers, irregardless of herd size. Boy, I've been working out in the antelope wintering grounds this winter. Luckily the snow cover is not too bad, but there is very little food and I see a lot of rib bones sticking out on the antelope. If I was a nonresident sitting on points I would think about cashing them in. Sooner or later they will be forced to reduce tag numbers.


----------

